# My Interpretation of October's Banner



## Pomander (Oct 3, 2008)

It seems some people are bristled by this month's banner, heralding it as a gore fest so insensitive to the delicate nature of FA's users that it is only rivaled by the controversial banner of Fending feeding a knuckle sandwich to Santa Claus. I, however, think that it's quite obvious those decrying it are jumping to conclusions without actually examining the banner and realizing the far more obvious interpretation: those are _hungry_ people outside and all they want is some damn strawberry jam. They can't get enough of the sugary stuff -- it's smeared all over the building, upon their clothes, and even their fur is sticky with delicious bee barf. As we are able to see, though, four selfish store employees are attempting to hoard it all for their own gluttonous consumption.

I'm curious though as to how the rest of you construe the situation presented in October's banner. Has the staff of FA truly let us down by letting such a sanguineous image be displayed on every page of the site?


----------



## Frasque (Oct 3, 2008)

Considering the amount of porn in the recent submissions right below the banner, someone getting all worked up over a few dribbles of blood is hilarious. It's kinda like the MPAA only in reverse.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 3, 2008)

I think they need to lighten up, if anyone is saying such. I've seen much, MUCH worse with the mature filter turned on.

I absolutely LOVE the Halloween banner.

Mainly:
1. I'm a big zombie fan
2. Fender looks so badassly sexy like I've never seen before (he usually looks innocently-faced, caught in the midst of screwing up or something cute)

It looks so Dawn of the Deadish <3


----------



## X (Oct 3, 2008)

i don't see a problem with the banner. i remember when i was in middle school, all my friends (who were 11 & 12 at the time) played M rated games. children these days aren't as innocent or delicate as you think.
hell, i have had a few 10yos pegging me in the head with dodge balls, kicking me in the legs, and throwing *DARTS* (the ones with needles on the end), and trying to hit me with *BASEBALL BATS!!* when i was staffing an event for my church's fall festival last year! (i wanted to rip the heads of of those little fuckers, and i was literally one frickin microscopic thread of will power from killing those little demons, when the pastar walked by and it stopped.)


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 3, 2008)

Zombie stuff rocks! Bring on the gore.


----------



## bane233 (Oct 4, 2008)

the new banner is the coolest thing EVER!


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't like it, but only because zombies scare the living fuck out of me.


----------



## Takun (Oct 4, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 4, 2008)

The banner is not a piece of art but a warning of the grim reality which awaits us ALL. If we do not prepare for the zombiepocalypse and keep vigilante... the zombie terrorists will surely win.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> The banner is not a piece of art but a warning of the grim reality which awaits us ALL. If we do not prepare for the zombiepocalypse and keep vigilante... the zombie terrorists will surely win.



This is the main reason behind me wanting to live on Mars.


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 4, 2008)

...Wait, since when do bees barf jam?


----------



## Takun (Oct 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> The banner is not a piece of art but a warning of the grim reality which awaits us ALL. If we do not prepare for the zombiepocalypse and keep vigilante... the zombie terrorists will surely win.



If you get bit, I'm not dragging you along.

THIS GOES FOR EVERYONE.  I DON'T CARE IF THE "ANTIDOTE" IS IN THE NEXT ROOM, I'M OFFING YOU.

I expect you all to do the same.  Taking someone who is infected along is always a disaster.


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 4, 2008)

Maybe there is honey mixed in the with the jam, making it even more sweet and delicious.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I don't like it, but only because zombies scare the living fuck out of me.


They want to rape you until you grow a second penis. Knowing you, I'd expect you to WANT to get raped up the butt.

wut wut


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 4, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> They want to rape you until you grow a second penis. Knowing you, I'd expect you to WANT to get raped up the butt.
> 
> wut wut



Sorry, but I have enough trouble operating and maintaining one dick. Me no wanty extra peenie.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 4, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Taking someone who is infected along is always a disaster.



Irreverent's corollary, "If the self destruct is counting down, and the Aliens have overrun the ship, screw* rescuing the ships cat."  Ripply, just what the hell were you thinking?!?!



* figuratively speaking, this is no time to yiff!

pps: I love the new banner.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 4, 2008)

Indifferent.  I like it.  It's interesting.  Also, /r/ing larger pic of it.  I wanna see the details.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 5, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> /r/ing larger pic of it.  I wanna see the details.




http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1597125/


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 5, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1597125/


I'm fucking making soup out of that turtle before this crisis is over. If we have to eat anybody to survive... it's him.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 5, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I'm fucking making soup out of that turtle before this crisis is over. If we have to eat anybody to survive... it's him.



We shall make his shell into our shields, and his bones into our swords! Excelsior!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

I like it.

I love it.

I want some more of it.


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 5, 2008)

I like it I say make a movie 
Dawn of the Dead -Furries- when genetic engineering goes wrong.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

If they yiff you, you turn into one of them.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I like it.
> 
> I love it.
> 
> I want some more of it.



I hate this song.



David M. Awesome said:


> If they yiff you, you turn into one of them.



Not a problem that can't be prevented with a little rubber.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Not a problem that can't be prevented with a little rubber.



That will only entice them.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 5, 2008)

Even a love glove can't stop you from becoming one of the undead.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Even a love glove can't stop you from becoming one of the undead.



Oh well fuck.. somehow I thought we were talking about some highly contagious virus that turned people into sex-craving furries, rather than flesh-nomming zombies.

I take that remark back.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

Flesh-craving furry sexy zombies.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 5, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Oh well fuck.. somehow I thought we were talking about some highly contagious virus that turned people into sex-craving furries, rather than flesh-nomming zombies.
> 
> I take that remark back.



Well, I mean...

What's the difference, really? If a zombie wants my brains, he sure as hell isn't gonna look for em in my SKULL, now is he?

"Mmm....cockbrains...."


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Oct 5, 2008)

Hell, I don't like it, but who cares? It's the public's decision, not mine, and that's what I respect. I really envy the people that actually waste their time complaining to matters *soo little* like this (No I don't mean to this thread but to the one where that one guy complained about it being offensive). So, In my somewhat _modest_ (xD) opinion, I will be indifferent.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 5, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1597125/



hmmm.  i get a bad permissions error on that link.  tips?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Flesh-craving furry sexy zombies.


The yiffing-dead.

Pfft. Read more about zombies and seen more zombie movies than anyone. If they ever come for me, I know exactly what to do.







These kids have the right idea.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Oct 5, 2008)

Ehh i dont like it that much but my voice wouldnt make a difference anyway

But what annoys me more people complain are shot down with "dont complain about every little bit" but oh dear if there happend to be a banner with a for example a fat furs theme shit would be BOILING


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 5, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> Ehh i dont like it that much but my voice wouldnt make a difference anyway
> 
> But what annoys me more people complain are shot down with "dont complain about every little bit" but oh dear if there happend to be a banner with a for example a fat furs theme shit would be BOILING



The masses like what the masses like, and they have no tolerance for anything else.




Personally, I don't really like it because I find anything with zombies corny and rather dull.


*That'**s right;** I said it.*


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't much like it, but it doesn't bother me and even if it did I wouldn't feel the need to complain about it




Irreverent said:


> hmmm.  i get a bad permissions error on that link.  tips?



Did you log in?


----------



## blaze200 (Oct 5, 2008)

well I like it. :/


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 5, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Did you log in?



yep.  might be a low post count thing?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 5, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1597125/



Thanks.  ^.-.^



TheGreatCrusader said:


> The yiffing-dead.
> 
> Pfft. Read more about zombies and seen more zombie movies than anyone. If they ever come for me, I know exactly what to do.



Yeah, lay down and die.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 5, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> The masses like what the masses like, and they have no tolerance for anything else.
> 
> Personally, I don't really like it because I find anything with zombies corny and rather dull.
> 
> *That'**s right;** I said it.*



You know.. of the two things I was going to, I can say neither.

Instead, I have to question the way you bolded that last sentence.

I could probably make you like zombie movies though. :]


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 5, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Instead, I have to question the way you bolded that last sentence.



The pretense that I was saying something against the common thought, and I was declaring it emphatically.





Grimfang said:


> I could probably make you like zombie movies though. :]



That depends. I would much rather see an enemy that can think and move with skill than one whose only tactic is to slowly and mindlessly swarm. I hold great doubt towards the feasibility of a zombie apocalypse. I feel it would be more of a bad day than the end of the world.


Unless you're hitting on me. Winky face.


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 5, 2008)

The banner t[FONT="Hi Grim, YOUR FACE"][/FONT]o me shows the epic struggle of the furry fandom against the zombified masses.  :V


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 5, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> The pretense that I was saying something against the common thought, and I was declaring it emphatically.
> 
> 
> That depends. I would much rather see an enemy that can think and move with skill than one whose only tactic is to slowly and mindlessly swarm. I hold great doubt towards the feasibility of a zombie apocalypse. I feel it would be more of a bad day than the end of the world.
> ...



Ah, well that probably rules it out. I just love post-apocalyptic themes, filled with societal chaos and governmental break-down.

And.. damn. *Goes back to his furry pick-up line thread to find something better to use*



Nocturne said:


> The banner t[FONT="Hi Grim, YOUR FACE"][/FONT]o me shows the epic struggle of the furry fandom against the zombified masses.  :V



I saw that.

Your face.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 5, 2008)

I for one welcome our new zombie overlords


----------



## Takun (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought I'd take the time to say I've seen zombie porn.

DO.  NOT.  WANT.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

I've seen it, too.

It was unpleasant, to say the least.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 5, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Thanks.  ^.-.^
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, lay down and die.


Not exactly. Put shin-guards on your arms so they have a hard time biting your forearms. Get large objects that will    harm the zombies (ie. a large sledgehammer to crush the skull, machete can cut through where the brain stem and your spinal cord meet at the base of the back of your neck...). Fortify your house. Block all places they can get in. Blow up or destroy your staircase, move all of your useful goods to the second floor.

Surviving zombies is straight forward and simple.


----------



## Joshhighloper (Oct 5, 2008)

Reminds me of the start of dead rising, one of my fave games


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 7, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I just love post-apocalyptic themes, filled with societal chaos and governmental break-down.



You should consider a job in strategic operations planning with a major Telco/ILEC/ISP/SatTV company.    Seriously tho,

While its not as glamorous a job as the "Adult content procurement for broadcast" field, Telco strategic planners get paid (well paid!) to build contingency plans for national telecommunications systems.

I've actually been paid to plan for zombie attacks, power failures, virus outbreaks (real and computer), sever weather, dirty/IED bomb.....and have invoked the plans twice in the last decade. Sars and the eastern power grid collapse, both in 2003.



SnowFox said:


> Did you log in?



Found the problem with the banner, it was a profile setting in the FA portal software.


----------



## Ahkahna (Oct 7, 2008)

lol, World War Z


----------

